# Just installed TWM short shifter



## japin (Mar 10, 2004)

I just put in my TWM short shifter today. The results are VERY good for the little amout of time and money I invested into it. I am very happy with the results and suggest everyone looking into a short shifter to get this one.

edit: I got it from ptuning.com, I ordered it yesturday at like 3pm and since it is located in Virginia and I am in Pennsylvania it was here by the time I got home from work!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

congrats man. i've heard the TWM is just about the best SS you can get (that doesnt have *problems* like the B&M)
got pics? this is the shifter im thinkin about getting when i finish my auto-manual swap.


----------



## japin (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont have any pics but I could take some if i get batteries for my digicam. You can find it on their site. If you look at the piece on their site and picture it installed over the stock piece (dont know what it is called). It is the piece that the shifter cable attaches to, you pull the pin out that holds the shift cable in place, take the cable off, slide it over, tighten the screws (with loctite, I used medium strength in case I had to remove it later), and put the pin back in so the cable wont fall off. It was literally a 15 minute job like it says in their directions 10-20 min.


----------



## qr25de (Jul 15, 2004)

What kind of problems have you seen with the BM SS?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Bending and eventually snapping shifter cables.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Cool you live very close to me!


----------



## Yodaddy (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey,
I'm new to the forums, and I just installed a Nismo fast shift kit into my 2002 Spec-V. It took me less than an hour (not counting the trip to Autozone to get the loctite) and cost me 200 dollars total. BTW is was cnc aluminum, very high quality. The shift pattern was moved about 3 inches back, so now 1st gear sits where neutral used to be!

This has got to be the easiest and one of the 1st upgrade any Sentra owners does, as he knows how crappy the stock shifter feels. :thumbup: 

Be sure and not combine more than 1 short throw shift kit as this is possible and it can very quickly wear the synchros out in the tranny!


----------



## j rome (Jun 4, 2004)

How does one install this. Any guides? The Nismo one that is.


----------



## Yodaddy (Jul 17, 2004)

j rome said:


> How does one install this. Any guides? The Nismo one that is.


Do you have the Nismo Fast Shift kit?

If you do it should've come w/ instructions.


It was real easy to install, just remove the center console (4 screws, remove the shifter knob and tug a little)

Remove the brass retainer clip w/ a pair of pliers on the right shifter cable.

Remove the shifter cable from the plastic doodad that holds it in place and from the shit stick. 

Put the kit on the plastic doodad and on the shift stick. 

Replace cable onto the kit.

Replace center console.

Viola! You are finished.

I got mine for about 160 dollars and got the shifter for 30, shipping was 10.

Easiest mod I have ever done.


----------



## companyman (Oct 1, 2003)

*fast shift throw*

Nismo fast shift kit has a shorter throw than TWM's shifter kit.

Nismo fast Shift
46% reduction in throw in all gears

TWM Short Shift
33% reduction in throw in all gears


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, but with a 46% reduction you run the risk of bending your cables and breaking them more.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Not that its important, but the "nismo" shifter is the fast shift shifter. The makers name is FastShift, not Nismo. And I had the FastShift shifter and now have the TWM. The FastShift moves the shifter too far back and ended up making my wrist sore after driving in traffic, it just puts it at a strange angle. It also ripped a hole in my shiftboot from going into reverse and hitting the cup holder.

Aside from fitment issues, the farging click that it makes when going into 1st, 2rd, and 5th sucked ass.


----------



## wayn0ka (Jul 9, 2004)

*Help!*

I'm installing the TWM shifter, and have it just about complete, but I'm stuck on something....
The instructions say to tighten the set screws on the shift actuator. But I just cannot see what they are talking about. I've got everything else done, but I can't see what those screws are supposed to tighten on to.
Can anyone who's done the install give me a little advice?
Thnx


----------

